# خلية انتاج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم بالتحليل الكهربائي



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق رسم توضيحي لخلية انتاج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم بعملية التحليل الكهربائي
حيث ان الالواح الداخلية مصنعة من مادة التيتانيوم ومربوطة مع بعضها بواسطة عازل حسب الرسم يتم تدوير الناتج لرفع التركيز حيث ان تيار 1800 امبير ينتج 1.33 غرام /لتر بتدفق 70 متر مكعب / ساعة من خلال اربعة خلايا حسب قانون فارادي ويمكن استخدام مادة الستينلس ستيل ولكن التيتانيوم افضل من حيث النقاوة والعمر ويمكن ربط هذه الخلايا على التوالي او التوازي من ناحية ميكانيكية او كهربائية حيث يتم ادخال محلول كلوريد الصوديوم ليتحول بعد عملية التحليل الكهربائي الى هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم 
واي استفسار حول الموضوع سيتم توضيحة .


----------



## hussein2020 (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي نبيل


----------



## mohamed seddari (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخ نبيل :84:


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا الاخ نبيل على الموضوع 
ممكن تركيبة لتحضير هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بدون تحليل كهريائي ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تفاعل الصودا الكاوية مع غاز الكلورين ينتج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم
NaOH + Cl2 --------------> NaOCl + H2


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا الاخ نبيل على اهتمامك و اذا كان ممكن تقولنا الخلطة و نسب المواد لعمل مثلا 100 كيلو غرام هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم و بتركيز عال و شكرا


----------



## ighayad (28 فبراير 2012)

*خلية تصنيع الهيبو*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكنى أريد شرح مفصل لكيفية تصنيع الخلية وظروف التشغيل وكمية المواد المستخدمة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لتصنيع اقطاب الخلية تصنع من مادة التيتانيوم وتطلى بمادة الثوريوم للحفاظ عليها لفترة تشغيلية طويلة الامد تصل الى 20 سنة او اكثر اما بخصوص تصنيع 100 كغم بتركيز عالي حسب المعادلة 
2NaOH + Cl2 ------> 2NaOCl + H2
80 غرام صودا + 71غرام غاز كلور -------- تعطي 149 غرام هايبو + 2 غرام هيدروجين
ونسبة الماء المذاب فيه الصودا يحدد التركيز حسب المطلوب


----------



## mervota (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## matrix2022 (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخ نبيل ولكن هل تباع تلك الخليه فى اماكن معينه ويا ترى كم يبلغ ثمنها حاليا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
ثمن الخلية الواحدة بقدرة انتاج 20 كغم / ساعة بحدود 71000 دولار وطبعا الخلية فقط وهي تحتاج الى مصدر للتيار المستمر


----------



## shaghouri (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو الفولت المستخدم في هذه الخلية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الفولت بحدود ما بين 30 الى45 حسب الامبير المطبق وهو ما بين 1000 الى 1800 امبير
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## camelxmen (19 نوفمبر 2012)

المرجو مساعدتي أريد طريقة صنع ماء جافيل لكن بدون أسماء علمية مشكوووووورين


----------



## chemnoor (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لخلية التحلي الكهربائي 
يرجى ملاحظة أن الأقطاب تصنع من مادة مكسد متال أوكسيد mmo والتي يظن الكثيرون أنها تيتانيوم ولكنها في الواقع أكاسيد معدنية ناقلة للكهرباء وقد اختيرت هذه الأكاسيد لأنها لا تتأثر بالكلور أو بالمواد المؤكسدة
إن الكلفة الحقيقة للإنتاج متعلقة بسعر الكيلو واط كهرباء وبتصميم الخلية
يمكن للخلايا الحديثة العمل بجهد 3.6 فولت فقط بينما كانت الخلايا القديمة تعمل بجهد 4.5 فولت
تتوافر أنواع متعددة للخلايا بعضها مزود بغشاء نصف ناقل وبعضها بغشاء نصف نفوذ وتختار الخلية حسب الهدف المرجو
يمكنني التوضيح أكثر إذا رغبتم بذلك


----------



## مازن81 (19 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 يناير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل نبيل لمجرد الفضول ماهى ابعاد الخلية التى ذكرت سعرها من حيث الطول والقطر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي عبد القادر 
طول الخلية بحدود 3 امتار وقطرها حوالي 45 سم
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يناير 2013)

اشكرك كثيرا اخى نبيل ان شاء الله بعد دراسة للموضوع نعدكم بتنفيذها


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

شكر لك


----------



## ch_mohamedsamir (2 مايو 2013)

من اي مكان يمكننى الحصول على خليه التحليل وكم يصل سعرها


----------



## ch_mohamedsamir (2 مايو 2013)

الأخ
كيف يمكنك مساعدتى ف الحصول على خليه التحليل لملح الطعام ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيراchemnoor


----------



## ch_mohamedsamir (9 مايو 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تفاعل الصودا الكاوية مع غاز الكلورين ينتج هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم
> NaOH + Cl2 --------------> NaOCl + H2



باشمهندس نبيل تحيه طيبه
ممكن حضرتك تدلنى على اماكن بيع تلك الخلايا ف مصر او ف الخارج وكم سعرها واين يمكننى التدريب على تشغيلهاوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ch_mohamedsamir (9 مايو 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ثمن الخلية الواحدة بقدرة انتاج 20 كغم / ساعة بحدود 71000 دولار وطبعا الخلية فقط وهي تحتاج الى مصدر للتيار المستمر


الاخ باشمهندس نبيل ممكن تدلنى من اين اشترى تلك الخليه سواء من مصر او بالخارج مع العلم انى سمعت انها ممكن تصنع محليا وكم سعرها واين يمكننى التدريب عليها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

